# Dijkstra Algorithmus



## Romeo-G (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich will folgendes Programm anfertigen:

Man klickt mit der linken Maustaste mehrmals auf verschiedene,beliebige Punkte innerhalb einer Fläche. An diesen Punkten wird dann jeweils eine Grafik angezeigt, die einen Knoten (Router) darstellt. Klickt mann jetzt z.B. mit der rechten Maustaste nacheinander 2 Knoten an, dann wird eine Verbindung (Kante) zwischen ihnen angezeigt.
Klickt man dann auf einen Boutton so soll nach dem Dijkstra Algo. die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen einem Start- und einem Endknoten ermittelt werden.

Dass die berechnung schrittweise angezeigt wird ist nicht notwendig.
Habe mir schon die Finger wundgesucht aber bisher nur schematische Erklärungen zu dem Algo gefunden und keinen Code bzw ich habe den Code gefunden habe aber keine Ahnung wie man ihn implementiert.

Habt ihr vielleicht schonmal was mit diesem Algo programmiert?
Über Code jeder Art bin ich dankbar!

Romeo

P.S.: Bitte biete mir keine Lösungen mit anderen Routing-Verfahren an. Es muss (wg. der Aufgabenstellung) der Dijkstra Algo sein. Danke


----------



## teppi (10. Januar 2005)

Huhu,

Dijkstra und noch nen paar andere Algorithmen Bäume betreffend, findest du hier: 
Algorithmen 

Viel Erfolg !

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Romeo-G (10. Januar 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort aber wirklich schlau werde ich daraus nicht.
Habe mir mal die "TestDijkstra.java" angeschaut und da ist ja im wesentlichen ein WeightedGraph dem Kanten und Knoten zugeordnet werden dann erfolgt ne Ausgabe und das wars.

Wo steckt der richtige Algorithmus?

Danke

P.S.: Habe bisher im wesentlich mit Applets gearbeitet, eine "Applet-Lösung" würde mir deshalb auch am schnellsten helfen, weil ich mich dann leichter eindenken kann!


----------



## teppi (10. Januar 2005)

Schau mal im Verzeichnis \graph\algorithm da gibts ne Datei namens ShortestPathAlgorithmDijkstra.java ... Den Baum aufbauen und den Algorithmus benutzen musst du schon selber ..


----------

